# Denkanstoß gefragt: Kommunikation zw. Java App und WebApp



## rapthor (10. Nov 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe kein spezielles Problem. Ich bin im Moment in der Planungsphase einen Server zu programmieren, der auf Spring und seine MVC-Komponenten basiert. Einerseits gibt es eine echte WebApplikation, die man mittels Browser bedienen kann. Andererseits muss der gleiche Server auch noch einen *Datenaustausch zu einem externen JAVA Programm* ermöglichen.
Und hier sind zunächst meine Überlegungen stehengeblieben. Mein erster Gedanke war, spezielle Controller zu schreiben, die per URL ansprechbar sind und entsprechende Parameter erwarten. Dazu muss das JAVA Programm also auf jeden Fall *URLConnections aufbauen *und jeweils die Antwort des Servers verarbeiten (z.B. in Form von XML).

*Ist das ein guter Ansatz oder völlig untypisch? Wie würdet ihr eine externe JAVA Applikation mit einem Spring basierten Server kommunizieren lassen?*

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für jeden interessanten Denkanstoß.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2006)

Schau dir mal XML-RPC und SOAP an. Das sind derzeit die gängigen Lösungen.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2006)

Web Service gibts auch in Java


----------



## rapthor (10. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Web Service gibts auch in Java



Für SOAP und WebServices brauche ich ja noch einen AXIS Server, den ich mir möglichst ersparen will, um nicht unnötig komplizierter zu werden. Ein Tomcat-Server reicht mir für die Entwicklung.

Ich schaue mir grad XML-RPC an. Das sieht schonmal gut aus, da der Server anscheinend nur ein Servlet zur Verfügung stellen muss.


----------

